
Show HN: Note Keeper – Simple Note Taking on the Command Line - dcchambers
https://github.com/dcchambers/note-keeper
======
dcchambers
Hello HN,

Here's a tiny script I use for taking notes on the command line.

I spend most of my day working in a terminal, and have always looked for a way
to rapidly write down notes, thoughts, TODOs, temporary keys, or have a good
place to copy/paste multiple things.

Originally I had aliased the `note` command to simply create a new markdown
file in a specific directory and then open it with vim. A co-worker saw me
using it and asked me about it - so I decided to expand upon the idea.

Note Keeper is a tiny bash script that supports a few options for creating and
editing simple text-based markdown notes, and it organizes them in a sane way
(by date).

You can read about how I use it here: [http://chambers.io/2018/08/01/note-
keeper.html](http://chambers.io/2018/08/01/note-keeper.html)

Happy to answer any questions. Cheers!

